

Plans for Nodecamp.eu 2012 - bumi
http://michaelbumann.com/post/14721766342/nodecamp-eu-2012

======
pors
I would vote for Berlin, but that's Germany again, so what about London:
<http://nodejs.meetup.com/> (most ppl in Europe with interest on meetup.com).

